# chores and errands



## pagetools

how would you say - I'm just doing some chores around the house...

and how would you say - I'm running errands (I think it is на побегушках, but im not sure?)

thanks))


----------



## LilianaB

I think these sentences will have to be rephrased to be translated into Russian. I don't know if it is possible to translate them if you want to keep these structures and the two nouns.  You have to say something totally different to express those concepts in Russian. Let me think about it.


----------



## Maroseika

pagetools said:


> how would you say - I'm just doing some chores around the house...


Делаю домашние дела, занимаюсь по́ дому (colloq.).



> and how would you say - I'm running errands (I think it is на побегушках, but im not sure?)



На побегушках has negative connotation. If this is what you need, then yes, it means running errands. More neutral variant (but a bit bookish and outdated) is быть на посылках.


----------



## LilianaB

_быть на посылках_ means you are doing to for somebody else, though. _To do some errands _may mean you are doing it for yourself.


----------



## Maroseika

Are you sure? Errand means поручение, how then doing and especially running errands can mean doing something on one's own will?


----------



## LilianaB

Not only. _I have to do some errands_ may mean _I have to go to the post office to mail my bills_,_ then I have to go to a hairdresser_ _and then to a library to return books_. It can all be done for myself, not necessarily for anybody else.


----------



## Maroseika

All right, let's wait the topicstarter to clarify what he meant.


----------



## grinski

I'm running errands is я выполн'яю поруч'ения, зад'ания


----------



## pagetools

The meaning was the same as what LilianaB said.... errands could mean anything - going to pick up flowers for a party, picking up some items from the grocery store.... These things are all done on your own will either for yourself or someone else. 

errands are several small tasks that you have to do


----------



## grinski

_я выполняю список [намеченных] дел._


----------



## Maroseika

pagetools said:


> The meaning was the same as what LilianaB said.... errands could mean anything - going to pick up flowers for a party, picking up some items from the grocery store.... These things are all done on your own will either for yourself or someone else.
> 
> errands are several small tasks that you have to do


Then it can be бегаю по делам or хожу по делам.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Then it can be бегаю по делам or хожу по делам.



Strictly speaking, running errands is not necessarily running it for others.

Running errands is to make short trips for a particular purpose.

This said, if you run errands, usually for others, it depends whether it is your profession to do this, or it is something you are occasionally asked to do.

In the first case, I'd say "на посъiлках", "бьiть посьiльньiм у кого-то", так же "быть курьером", "выполнять курьерские поручения".

In the second case it is "мне нужно сделать несколько (мелких) дел", "мне нужно (быстренько) заехать в пару мест".


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Morzh. This: "мне нужно сделать несколько (мелких) дел" sounds to me a little like to rob one bank, open a safe and kidnap my neighbor. I am joking to some extent, but it may have criminal connotations.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Morzh. This: "мне нужно сделать несколько (мелких) дел" sounds to me a little like to rob one bank, open a safe and kidnap my neighbor. I am joking to some extent, but it may have criminal connotations.



Liliana,

Your sense of Russian never ceases to amuse me


----------



## LilianaB

I probably saw too many movies with  _мелкиe делa_.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> I probably saw too many movies with  _мелкиe делa_.



"Дело", "мелкое" or not, does not have any connotation by itself, let alone a criminal one, unless put in a certain context.
Then context-induced connotations for it may be many indeed, including criminal. (This is not one of them).


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I probably associate the phrase with particular contexts. This could be just an additional use of this phrase. The main one and most ordinary one is of course errands.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Yes, I probably associate the phrase with particular contexts. This could be just an additional use of this phrase. The main one and most ordinary one is of course errands.



Also, a colloquial for "I need to run some errands" is "Мне нужно сходить по делам".

This, actually, does have a connotation. Of going to a bathroom.


----------

